# Jr Handler & Excitable Dog Questions



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there - I don't know anything about conformation classes, but if its a beginners class, then I would absolutely expect your dog to be accepted. I don't think its at all rude to want to get your dog to behave, he might learn even quicker this way. I'm sure it'd be the perfect setting to get him to behave better. Good on your daughter for having such an interest!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you for your encouragement, DJdogman! Unfortunately, it isn't exclusively a beginner's class-- there aren't different levels available. 

Here is the description:

Stan Matsumoto, a top handler and judge, is the instructor. Stan teaches you how to effectively show any dog or breed. You will learn how to highlight your dog's assets to help you win in the ring.

I guess it does say ANY dog!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha, well it sounds like your pup will certainly test his skills!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just saw your thread and wanted to respond before going back to work. My daughter just turned 13 and just started JR Handling. I would love if the two of them could connect. My daughter does not know anybody under the age of 50 that handles dogs. She is very fortunate to have many mentors though. If you are in the Midwest too most likely we would be at many of the same shows.

We have been fortunate enough that the dog she is using in the show ring is Sailor's litter mate and was raised and trained by my breeder. She put my daughter's name on her so that she could use her in the JS ring. As for Sailor, I am so surprised she did pass her CGC at 11 months old. She was the worst one in her class, but on the day of the test, she was the star. Surprised me! 

Sailor is now 2, has been in a handful of shows with me handling her and my breeder. She is terrible. She wants to do it, but then her mind is somewhere else. I had another breeder/handler give me a lesson, and she advised me to wait for her to grow up a bit, put her in agility to get the energy out of her and give her a job. Was told in the long run, dog's with this type of personality can make great show dogs, because their personality will shine, but you have to wait for the right time.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I would encourage you to go for it. And not to stay outside the ring but go on in. The other dogs there would have to encounter disruptive entrants at some point most likely, so his presence would be a learning thing for them, too, and your daughter would benefit from learning from a pro how to handle her dog when he is behaving in an immature way, and the teacher will know how to manage him. Lots of practice for them both is the only way! How lucky your club has conformation classes!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Anele said:


> Thank you for your encouragement, DJdogman! Unfortunately, it isn't exclusively a beginner's class-- there aren't different levels available.
> 
> Here is the description:
> 
> ...


Oh, Stan is great! You will learn a lot from him. I would definitely go.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely encourage your daughter - showing your own dog is addicting.  


> (1) What is a typical conformation class like?


It depends on the instructor. Some classes are run like practice runs - a lot of your drop in classes are like that. And you can be in classes so large that you really only get 2 or 3 individual runs out there. And there may be a lot of waiting in between. 

Other classes may have multiple instructors working with people and get more hands on attention to each person and actually teach them to handle their individual dog. 



> (2) Would we be rude by attending this kind of class? My dog isn't too bad about barking at other dogs (every once in awhile he greets a hello) but I wouldn't want to be disruptive.


Biggest thing to keep in mind is not all dogs are friendly and not all people are friendly. So you will have to keep your dog in your space and out of the next or behind dog's space. Bring lots of treats (high value NOT kibble) to keep your dog working for food and not focusing or sniffing up the butt of whoever is in front of you.


> (3) How might my daughter get experience or skills as a handler when we have a dog that isn't ready?


Taking a few drop in conformation classes will help learn the basics. Watching at shows (get out to shows and sit ring side to watch handlers) will help her learn what to do and what not to do. Getting out there in shows will help get over the hump too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder has two different types of class a week - one where we train the dog and one where it is training the handler - although most of the time they over lap. Many times there are combinations of puppies and experienced dogs, along with new handlers to professionals. A lot of times different judges and handlers will help teach the class along with seminars.

I find everybody has some type of problem they are dealing with, and are too busy with their dog to worry about yours, or it is a teaching moment for everybody. If your dog is not behaving, just take him aside and watch the class, you will still learn a lot. I have been encouraged to bring my female even in season so that the boy dogs can be trained to ignore her, my breeder also creates background noise - anything from power tools being ran in the background, to clapping and cheering - again so that they would get used to it.

One thing I recommend is wear to class the comfortable shoes that you would be wearing in the ring. Sometimes it takes a while to find just the right ones.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

*Cubbysan*, congratulations to you and Sailor for her CGC at 11 months! That is quite the accomplishment! How wonderful that your daughter has such a great source of resources and support! And your breeder sounds amazing! When you say Sailor is "terrible" during shows, in what way? I have a version of "terrible" in my head (of my own dog) and I doubt Sailor compares to it! You made me feel a lot better about people worrying about their own problems, though I bet people will feel a LOT better about their dogs after seeing ours!
*
Prism Goldens*, thank you so much for the encouragement! I hadn't thought of that aspect, that maybe my dog will actually help another dog! I do feel very lucky that we have conformation classes available. There are 2 local to us.

*Tahnee GR*, that is great to hear about the instructor! I didn't know he was a judge at the time . . .but we went an open house and I saw him looking at our dog. I can't decide if (1) it's because he's so beautiful or (2) because he was terribly behaved. I like the idea of (1) but I think it's more likely (2)!

*Megora*, it's all she talks about these days! There is a match show in Feb. and she really wants to take him-- but she has a music competition she is in, so very disappointed and mad that I had her be in the music competition. I think he would be horrible! He is still only registered as "limited" at this point, too. (The breeder has offered full as an option awhile ago when I mentioned my daughter's interest, so I think he will be open to it even though we would never breed him!) Thank you so much for the info about the classes. Our dog's biggest challenge right now is not jumping on new people and not being overly interested in dogs. So, this type of class is exactly what he needs! We would definitely benefit even from just having him be calm and watching dogs/people. I am always careful about never having him be in anyone's space (inc staring at another dog), and yes, we only bring high value treats when training!

For class, do we need to have a show lead? My daughter is upset that I haven't ordered one yet because she says we can't attend class without one. This is the one she suggested:
Martingale Leash

Thank you so much for these replies. My daughter is so excited!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you are looking into just doing Junior Handler, the dog doesn't have to have full registration or be intact. It's the handler that is being judged for the most part. 

If you do the regular show thing - then yep, he needs to have full registration. 

If she shows or sends her dogs out, your dog's breeder is the best source of advice as far as show leads. Just ask. Positive memory last summer was sitting down and listening in as a friend/breeder showed a family exactly what lead to buy and which size show/choke chain. 

You'll want to be mentored by her or somebody else anyway - because of the grooming stuff. 

But you don't have to _buy _stuff right away. I'd make sure you have a collar and a lead - or that martingale seems fine as well for starting out. 

You don't want to go to class with a harness or other form of training collar. It has to be something around the neck so your daughter can learn how to set up and present your dog well.


*** Big thing btw.... its not the worst thing if you have a confident and super-social golden. You can tone that down with training. And most people do. 

My guy's breeder had me laughing one of the times I did a private with her and she brought out my guy's 1/2 sister to demonstrate some stuff. The girlie slipped her collar and came flying to meet me and was jumping and spinning and just acting like a normal 12 month old golden retriever who was already a CH. 

This girl was shown by 4-5 different people on a very quick route to her CH. All that energy, bounce, and excitement wasn't a problem for her handlers. Very similar to my boy's full brother who is now a grand champion - very smooth and well-behaved in the ring, completely different dog at home. Very energetic. 

So you can work with energy and you want your dog to move out confidently in the ring. If your daughter is taking handling classes - she will learn to handle all that. 

When you have a dog who is the opposite - which is just not flashy, not confident, sluggish, nervous, etc... it's a tougher road.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you so much, Megora! You are always a wealth of information.

I think my daughter said there aren't too many Jr Handler events locally so full registration would give her more options . . . though hopefully she can do both so that she gets more feedback on her specific handling. I think she mentioned it might be possible to show him in UKC events even with limited registration? I'm not sure!

Our breeder is in another state-- don't know of anyone who could mentor her unless it can be done long-distance.

You give me hope about my dog's energy! I have to work hard to keep him under his threshold. We are scheduled to take the CGC test next week. I don't think we will pass (instructor said the only thing he needs work on is not jumping on people as he can do everything else, but that's a BIG thing) but the experience will be good. And then, maybe the ongoing conformation classes will help and we will try again.

Thank you again!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Absolutely, you can go to classes with a dog that is still exuberant or a puppy. The classes also serve as excellent experience and training for the CGC-basically the requirements of the CGC test are all you need your dog to do in the ring-ie stand for examination. I wouldn't hesitate to start the classes-and most of the people are pretty nice and helpful. I go to one class and there's a young girl that's practicing to be a junior handler and she's one of the best in the class. 

You may be able to find someone in a totally different breed that will mentor her. The best lessons I got is from a woman that breeds and shows a completely different breed. She's also a judge but not a golden judge. She's an absolute wealth of knowledge. There's also no competition when someone is in a different breed. She didn't have anyone else in her breed when she got started so she learned from people with other breeds. 

For grooming, there are a couple good videos but seeing someone groom is invaluable. I watch a handler do it. You may be surprised-there may be a handler locally that could help with the grooming aspect. Also, your local golden club is a good place to start. 

It's my understanding that you can show in UKC with a limited registration. I think you might be able to show in IABCA as well which is known for being more relaxed. I haven't done either of those yet but when we have a local IABCA show, I may go for practice. Prior to Cooper's first show, I took him to shows we weren't entered in for experience and socialization. I wanted him to hear the sounds, etc. and get used to it. 

I started Cooper in conformation classes (just puppy and regular basic obedience before that) at 4 months on a Resco nylon lead and quickly discovered that the metal snake chain collar and kangaroo lead gave me a lot more control and was more comfortable in my hand. He was still totally exuberant (out of control to be honest) when I went to our first class-especially if he wanted to go sniff another dog or person. In our first class, he barked at other handlers for their treats and wanted to play with the other dogs...but we all have to start somewhere and by 7 months he was in his first show and took first place against a professionally handled dog-and stood still for his examination and didn't lunge to play with every other dog and minded his own business. Training, the correct equipment, lots of socialization and VERY high value treats all helped. One other thing with my boy-he knows when he has his show collar/lead on that it's fun but that he has to behave....so I have made a point of using it only when we're showing and I use totally different leads and collars when we go for regular walks, etc. 

At one dog show, I was watching the juniors. There was a girl with a golden that I'd hire any day. She was outstanding...so the juniors can absolutely compete with everyone else. Good luck to your daughter!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Christen113, THANK YOU! I love the ideas of expanding our "search" for a mentor-- I had never thought of connecting with someone of a different breed! We have been to a few dog shows lately and have made friends with Belgian Tervuren people (one of my kids adores this breed). . .they are very friendly and even happen to live close to us. They invited us to their club, too. They may be open to helping my daughter.

I also appreciate the info re: registration! I'm not sure at what point we should contact our breeder and ask him if he will do full. I know he said we could in the past but want to make sure we are serious and he is comfortable with it.

I don't know anything about the leads though my daughter said her hand hurt today after class-- she wondered if the Kangaroo would help. Is Kangaroo a brand or a style?

Congratulations on all of your successes with Cooper! You are a huge inspiration! Thank you again!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

*Update*

We went to our first class tonight! We tried to tire out our dog, Kevin, ahead of time, which included a romp in a new place and a bath (very muddy here).

Anyway . . . first, we could barely make it into the building. Usually our dog doesn't pull much but he was terrible! We usually walk him with a harness but just got a martingale yesterday-- he walks ok with the martingale so my daughter thought he would be ok. NO! Even with a harness he would have been difficult!

We didn't even think we could get our dog into the ring as he was so out of control! But, somehow my daughter got him in. Our dog was terrible when it came time to be examined . . . we had worked so long for him to sit with new people, so when it was time to be examined he kept sitting! The instructor helped my daughter learn how to get him to stay standing . . .first our dog was awful, trying to mouth my daughter, jumping on her, being very annoyed and frustrated.

Anyway, Stan was AWESOME. Initially he asked if I had more control of our dog (when Kevin was refusing to stand) but when I said it was my daughter who would be doing all of the showing . . .he completely focused his attention on her. He gave such great tips to everyone and is hilarious. Very supportive!

The happy news, is, somewhere along the way during class . . .Kevin became more and more focused and cooperative! He was nowhere near perfect, but he completely left other dogs alone the whole time even though they were standing close together, he stood the whole time for exams, and he followed my daughter's lead. He was definitely pulling hard (not loose leash!) but she managed. Stan told my daughter-- you can do this!

My daughter left with a huge smile on her face. We are a little nervous because Kevin did great in his first class of agility and then was out of control in subsequent classes, so hopefully this was not a fluke. We'll find out next week.

Thank you all again . . . I don't know if I would have had the confidence to take him had it not been for all of you!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Anele, I am so enjoying this thread. I do hope you will continue with it - the good and the bad. It would make a good reality tv show!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Anele - sounds like you have a good instructor working with your daughter. Suggest really practicing every day. Have key words, leashes, collars that are just used for conformation so there won't be confusion with obedience training. Right now, your daughter probably needs to work on a lot of repetition for stacking and teaching your dog to lock into position to stand still. Having control of the head helps... but really take notes at the class and practice all week. It will come. 

The first show lead I bought was about $65... the reason why I bought it and still use most of the time is while being a nice "skinny" kangaroo lead, I feel like I have more control with the lead. I did not buy the lead though until I was 100% sure I wanted to show in conformation.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm so glad it helped and I'm glad it was a positive experience!! This forum has been so helpful for me and there are so many knowledgeable and experienced people on here. I wish I'd started young-I was interested as a kid but it was before the internet and my mom didn't know where to look for classes. 

Kangaroo is the type of leather. I got one that's braided and I think it was 48 at a show for a 36" lead (I think it's 36")-no clip, just a loop that you attach to the collar. I personally don't care for bling. I got a darker color but if I were doing it over, I'd get one that was Cooper's color. I'm not necessarily suggesting this brand (although it's been recommended) since I haven't purchased from them but this is what I use: Kangaroo Leashes and Collars Leads

My instructor/mentor is in Belgian Shepherds and loves Tervurens...they make excellent mentors!!  You may find that Stan will give private lessons which also really helped me. I did a couple without the dog and even just learning exactly what to look for as far as movement, etc. really helped immensely. I was on the right track but after having her explain and show pictures, it really made sense. Same with structure, etc. I've got a couple books that she recommended as well and if you're interested I'll find titles and authors. 

If the breeder is willing to switch him to a full registration, I'd go ahead and switch and then if a show comes up, you'll (she'll) be eligible to enter. One thing about goldens is that they're the toughest breed to show and they're almost all professionally handled. They require more dogs/bitches per point than any other breed so it's really competitive. For instance, it takes 5 Belgian Shepherds for a 3 point major and it takes 17 goldens for the same. This will give you the point schedules for your state if you don't already have them: Conformation Point Schedule - American Kennel Club. I don't say this to be discouraging, just to be realistic. I knew I wanted to show my next golden but this was pretty eye opening for me. I had to go back and look at an old post for his pedigree-I imagine he should be quite competitive  

I walk Cooper into class on a training collar and sometimes out on one as well so I have more control. He's often times bonkers since I don't have time to wear him out first. Once we're near the ring, I switch to his show lead and collar. There are two rings in my class and TONS of dogs and people gathered near the door and he still goes bonkers when we enter if he isn't on a training collar. One other tip is when you're standing around in the ring waiting, have the show lead VERY high up on his neck. It's a sensitive area and gives so much more control. 

I personally also really liked the Eric Salas handling seminars. They're online and they helped me. Handling Videos. He had some good feet trimming videos but those haven't been reposted yet. 

I also board Cooper with a handler when we go out of town for an extended time. They're far more experienced than I am and it seemed to make a difference when I got him back after a week of being out there. 

I'm so glad she liked it! It really is fun and it sure would be wonderful to have more owner handlers. I think Cooper is about Kevin's age-if you can find a golden speciality/sweepstakes to enter before he turns 18 months, it's fun. The sweeps are limited to owners (although there are some handlers that are also owners) and they're breeder judges. I personally love it-but maybe I'm biased because Cooper's done really well  I think they're fun since it evens the playing field to owner vs. owner instead of newbie owner (me) vs. professional of 40 years.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

So we missed class for two weeks and Cooper was absolutely BONKERS last night and for the first 30 minutes really didn't want to do much of anything I told him to do...so don't give up


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> Anele, I am so enjoying this thread. I do hope you will continue with it - the good and the bad. It would make a good reality tv show!


 Hahaha! That really would make a show-- I'd love to watch one where different dogs had different goals (pet, show, sport, work) and you saw how they progressed over months! 



Megora said:


> Suggest really practicing every day. Have key words, leashes, collars that are just used for conformation so there won't be confusion with obedience training. Right now, your daughter probably needs to work on a lot of repetition for stacking and teaching your dog to lock into position to stand still.
> I did not buy the lead though until I was 100% sure I wanted to show in conformation.


This is all great advice! My pup is at the groomer's today-- so we are going to take pics and show how my daughter stacks him for feedback here, if anyone is so inclined. I will wait a bit to see about the lead. . .so far my daughter has only dog show items on her birthday wish list (grooming table, for one!) so for now she is serious but we all know that can change!



Christen113 said:


> I wish I'd started young-I was interested as a kid but it was before the internet and my mom didn't know where to look for classes.
> 
> My instructor/mentor is in Belgian Shepherds and loves Tervurens...they make excellent mentors!!
> 
> ...


The Terv people told me dog shows in general were very hush hush a long time ago! That you had to really know someone in it to get info, and the public was never a part of it. The Internet has really changed things!

So interesting that your mentor works with Belgian Shepherds! Great idea about the private lessons, too. And yes, any book titles would be very helpful! 

Fantastic that Cooper has done well! Do you think it would not be as much fun otherwise? I ask that because I have no idea how our dog will do-- and while I am not a competitive person, I think my daughter is . . .so I'm not sure if the wind would be taken out of her sail if he doesn't do well repeatedly! (And then she would give up!)

I love the idea of boarding our dog with a pro as needed . . .for many reasons!




Christen113 said:


> So we missed class for two weeks and Cooper was absolutely BONKERS last night and for the first 30 minutes really didn't want to do much of anything I told him to do...so don't give up


This is encouraging! Thank you!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Fantastic that Cooper has done well! Do you think it would not be as much fun otherwise? I ask that because I have no idea how our dog will do-- and while I am not a competitive person, I think my daughter is . . .so I'm not sure if the wind would be taken out of her sail if he doesn't do well repeatedly! (And then she would give up!)

[/QUOTE]



I'm not sure but I think it'd still be fun. I'm lucky because he's always been in the ribbons and we've beaten some **** good professional handlers which certainly helps me stay motivated. It would certainly be easy to get discouraged so the right mindset is important. It's a breed dominated by pros so it's tough and some judges will pick a handler over the dog. It happened to us at the show where Cooper went reserve-the dog she picked had a fried coat and looked awful-and didn't even place the day before. That handler stayed on several dogs and was picked every time with that judge....she even handed off the better dog to her assistant for the WD ring so the handler knew as well. The judge even commented to the handler I used about what great breed type Cooper had and how she really liked him-but he went RWD. Certainly frustrating. BUT-even if for some reason Kevin doesn't do well, you have to learn somewhere and if you love it (like it sounds like your daughter does), think of it as a learning experience for future dogs. My guess is looking at his pedigree that she'll do well with him and she'd certainly have a good shot in any of the juniors competitions. Have you had the breeder critique him? It'd be good for her to know his strengths and weaknesses because it also makes a difference on how you present the dog.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just don't give up on him and will take time.

Sailor is 25 months and just NOW standing still in the ring. I started to get frustrated back in Nov, and was even told to pull her out for a year and put her in agility or something because she needs her brain worked. We took off two months, started classes again for handling, plus a regular training class that is teaching part obedience and part beginners agility. We showed in five shows in the past two weeks, we did not place, but she is finally getting it and her tail wags the whole time.

Part of it was also I was a nervous wreck, but now I am enjoying it and feeling more settled. The first time my daughter took her in the ring, the judge told her how beautiful she was and kept looking back at her, then Sailor started misbehaving and barking ( she saw me even though I was trying to hide ), the judge looked over saw that, gave my daughter a frown, and did not look at her again. It was a huge class, so she just got bored.

Yes, you will start recognizing the big handlers. The show we were at yesterday, one of the best showed up, it was an all breed show about 900 dogs - but both all breed shows I have been to that she has been, her dog won Best In Show Reserve. She does have a great dog, and has had great dogs in the past, but when she shows up, you just know she is going to win.

Oh, the training class we are going to, he refuses to call her a bad dog or doing bad things, instead she is feisty. I am learning that I am not rewarding her enough and telling her good dog enough. I notice in the ring, if I am talking to her the whole time, she behaves.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Christen113 said:


> I'm not sure but I think it'd still be fun. I'm lucky because he's always been in the ribbons and we've beaten some **** good professional handlers which certainly helps me stay motivated.


We took our dog to get groomed recently (which is a whole 'nother topic) and when I mentioned my daughter being interested in showing him, the groomer said it is extremely "political." His mom apparently owned the #1 English Sheepdog back in the day . . .

I don't know why I am shocked by your experiences-- seems like there are so many decisions made like this, politically. But, I love your attitude and the fact that you go out there and don't get intimidated-- and it pays off with your successes!

We have not had the breeder critique him. Is this something that can be done just via photo/video or does it need to be in person? Our breeder is over 3 hours away, so not very easy to schedule time with him, but a possibility.



cubbysan said:


> Just don't give up on him and will take time.
> 
> Sailor is 25 months and just NOW standing still in the ring. I started to get frustrated back in Nov, and was even told to pull her out for a year and put her in agility or something because she needs her brain worked. We took off two months, started classes again for handling, plus a regular training class that is teaching part obedience and part beginners agility. We showed in five shows in the past two weeks, we did not place, but she is finally getting it and her tail wags the whole time.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this! So, when she misbehaves . . .what does she do? Do you think that going to so many shows in a short period of time is helping? Seems like it is! 

The judges, then, really DO watch for any signs of misbehavior! They don't let any of that slide . . . I wasn't sure. Does it depend in part on the breed? As in, they might allow a terrier to bark (or rather, not give it as much weight) but not a Golden?

I am glad you are enjoying it more and finding your groove! I also like the trainer's attitude toward your dog!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

*Update, 2nd class: Honeymoon is over*

Well, just like in agility, first class = good, second class = bad.

First time around, all was well . . . but for the remainder of the class, almost every time he had go around the ring (what's the correct terminology for this?) and sometimes just standing and waiting, he jumped/bit the leash, jumped at my daughter, sometimes mouthed my daughter. Sigh. 

When the instructor would stop by he never did this to him, thankfully! He even stood for his examination (not sure if that is the right term either!).

So, we got some tips from people in the class as well as the instructor. Frustrating but not surprising. On the plus side, the instructor said we had a good dog and he knows how much my daughter wants to do this so that we should not give up!

Someone else in class is having similar issues . . .


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anele said:


> Well, just like in agility, first class = good, second class = bad.
> 
> First time around, all was well . . . but for the remainder of the class, almost every time he had go around the ring (what's the correct terminology for this?) and sometimes just standing and waiting, he jumped/bit the leash, jumped at my daughter, sometimes mouthed my daughter. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Think your terminology is correct  

Technically a judge isn't judging behavior, they're judging conformation-but if they see something that isn't appropriate for the breed they shouldn't put it up. Just generally acting exuberant shouldn't be an issue. It also probably depends on the judge. 

As far as a critique, the person doing your class can probably help. I think it's better in person because I have a hard time with Cooper in pictures and my husband gets tired of taking them quickly...and I know Cooper looks better in the mirror than in photos at home. There's a group called "Canine Breeder Evaluations" on Facebook-some of the people are rude, some have no clue what they're talking about but you'll get a lot of good critiques from golden breeders, etc. as well. I've learned a lot reading the evaluations. You could also stack him and take pics and send them to the breeder. Then, depending on feedback, you might want to retake some. The other thing is movement-once you know what to look for, that's actually pretty easy to evaluate and tells you whether your dog is structured properly. You could video that and send that to your breeder as well. This group seems to be more friendly as well so I'm sure some of the experts could help.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The types of misbehavior Sailor used to do is: sit in the ring, bark, when going around the ring trying to run out when she saw the gate, not standing in her stack, looking everywhere she is not supposed to be looking, running instead of going at a pretty gait.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Stan is great as a handler and trainer, so he should be able to help you a lot.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello, everyone!

Just wanted to give you a quick update as to our progress.

1. We solved our dog jumping and mouthing problem, FINALLY. What we did was teach him to jump on us on cue. The first time we did it, he jumped and mouthed, so it was clearly a pattern. Then we worked on only jumping, no mouthing. It took maybe one more try and he got it quickly. Who knew? 

2. In the ring for practice, we did two things to lessen the chances he would do it. We stayed only half the class time and my daughter would cue him to jump on her when she saw his energy increasing. Problem solved. 

3. My daughter entered him into a match a few weeks ago and they both had the best time. She won for Jr. Handler, and he won Best in Class, Best in Breed, Best in Group, Best in Match! 

Sad part for the two of them was coming home-- I think they would both love to do this regularly.

Here he is in the hotel room with his ribbons.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Anele said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to give you a quick update as to our progress.
> 
> ...


So happy to hear! Congratulations!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

That is fabulous!!!! Congrats to everyone!! How exciting and what a great way to start!! I forget how old he is now but if he's under 18, Sweepstakes are really fun to enter--you have to be an owner (so there could be handlers but you largely compete against other owners) and they normally have really good judges....and you win money and fun trophies. 


Congrats again!!


----------

